# Solved: PowerPoint: How to pull pictures from background?



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

Is it possible to recover the pictures from the PowerPoints I created myself?

Would like to save the pictures for future use (as an album)- but not sure where some of the older ones came from.

letchworth


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

If it is a PPT file you need to open it in PowerPoint and then you can right click each image and Save As. If it is a PPS type file, rename it to a PPT and open it in PowerPoint.


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

My apologies- I should have been more specific- The pictures I am trying to separate from the PowerPoint Files are used as the Background image.

I have tried clicking on them- but they don't seem to be able to be highlighted. The unit is a little underpowered and we use actual photos as background- putting the wording in white letters with a shadow. Very readable that way- but haven't been able to figure how to retrieve the actual photo images used as background.

Thank you for your response-- additional thoughts would also be appreciated
letchworth


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

With the file open, right click the back groung and select "Save Background" and give it a name and location to be saved as.


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

I am using PowerPoint 2000 and when I right click on the background area of the slide (outside any text boxes, etc.) I get a list which includes:
Paste
Ruler
Guides
Slide Layout
Slide Color Scheme
Background
Apply Design Template

If I select "Background"- it takes me to a little dialog box with a miniature version of the background and a few graphic images and the opportunity to:
"Apply" 
"Apply to All"
"Cancel"

I don't see the choice of saving the background-- Am I looking in the wrong place or is it a difference between versions?

Thank you for your response- any additional thoughts would be appreciated
letchworth


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

DaveA;
I tried what you suggested on a PowerPoint2003 and it worked as you said-- thank you

Now, are you (or is anyone) aware of how to do it in PowerPoint 2000?

Thank you
letchworth


----------



## nyscottjones (Dec 31, 2008)

Open the file using powerpoint. Then open the menu File" > Save as web page.

This will create a file .htm and folder containing all music and images files.


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

nyscottjones;
Thank you for your response- That does exactly what I want (& lots more, of course-- but I can certainly delete unneeded files- but the one I want is as plain as day)

Thank you for your help and that of DaveA- I'll mark this solved
letchworth


----------

